# Iran's Foreign Minister Threatens to Expose Western Diplomats Who Took Bribes to Create the Iran Nuc



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 5, 2020)

Like that’s a threat?
Sounds more like a two-fer.
Go for it, Iran!

Iran's Foreign Minister Threatens to Expose Western Diplomats Who Took Bribes to Create the Iran Nuclear Deal


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 5, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Like that’s a threat?
> Sounds more like a two-fer.
> Go for it, Iran!
> 
> Iran's Foreign Minister Threatens to Expose Western Diplomats Who Took Bribes to Create the Iran Nuclear Deal


Well, if we can't believe the Iranian mullahs, who CAN we believe?!?!


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 5, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Like that’s a threat?
> ...


That sounds like a non-sarcastic comment from a democrat.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 5, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


And that makes you look crazy and stupid, all at once.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 5, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


How, exactly? At least my retort was pointed.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 5, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


Pointed like the top of your head, maybe.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 5, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


You’re digging a deeper hole. Do you have a legit response?


----------



## skye (Jan 5, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Like that’s a threat?
> Sounds more like a two-fer.
> Go for it, Iran!
> 
> Iran's Foreign Minister Threatens to Expose Western Diplomats Who Took Bribes to Create the Iran Nuclear Deal




That would be nice!


----------



## skye (Jan 5, 2020)

I say...let them.... let the Mullahs expose  the past Administration in full


Let them tell the American people who Hussein Obama really was!


let them talk the truth so American people really know who Barack scum was!


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 5, 2020)

skye said:


> I say...let them.... let the Mullahs expose  the past Administration in full
> 
> 
> Let them tell the American people who Hussein Obama really was!
> ...


Maybe Barry will be put under mansion arrest and he’ll drown in his mansion by the sea from all of that sea level rise he says is such a threat.


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 5, 2020)

skye said:


> let them talk the truth so American people really know who Barack scum was!


It won't be party specific-


----------



## Thunk (Jan 5, 2020)

I think I just heard john kerry shit himself


----------



## Thunk (Jan 5, 2020)

Let's see...barry, hillary, kerry,  lynch, romney, mccain, probably miss lindsay...


----------



## Circe (Jan 5, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> It won't be party specific-



Oh, yes, it will. All Dems, no GOP in the making of that mess.


----------



## skye (Jan 5, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I say...let them.... let the Mullahs expose  the past Administration in full
> ...



he should be put in Guantanamo

his stupid mansion should be given to homeless

He is scum....


----------



## JGalt (Jan 5, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Like that’s a threat?
> ...



I'd believe them, if they provided enough proof. INcidentally, I don't know if any Republicans voted for the Iran Nuclear Deal. 25 House Democrats even voted against it.

The Final Tally: How Congress Voted on Iran


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 5, 2020)

Circe said:


> Oh, yes, it will. All Dems, no GOP in the making of that mess.


Oh bullshit- how blind can you be? Eisenhower was a Republican and that's when this crap started-


----------



## Coyote (Jan 5, 2020)

skye said:


> I say...let them.... let the Mullahs expose  the past Administration in full
> 
> 
> Let them tell the American people who Hussein Obama really was!
> ...



Why would you believe the Mullah's?  Because you hate Obama so much?


----------



## Kosh (Jan 5, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Like that’s a threat?
> Sounds more like a two-fer.
> Go for it, Iran!
> 
> Iran's Foreign Minister Threatens to Expose Western Diplomats Who Took Bribes to Create the Iran Nuclear Deal



That would be real nice!

Would explain why so many in the EU supported it, they were paid to support it!


----------



## Thunk (Jan 5, 2020)

skye said:


> he should be put in Guantanamo
> 
> his stupid mansion should be given to homeless
> 
> He is scum....



Can't we give him to that saudi bone-saw guy & have him cut to itty bitty pieces?


----------



## Circe (Jan 5, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Like that’s a threat?
> Sounds more like a two-fer.
> Go for it, Iran!



Yeah, that might solve a lot of problems, to shine a bright light on what high-level Dems took money for that Iran deal. Talk about a distraction from the impeachment!


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 5, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


It's possible that some American diplomats or other officials took bribes since it was such an extravagantly bad deal.


----------



## Circe (Jan 5, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> Oh bullshit- how blind can you be? Eisenhower was a Republican and that's when this crap started-



Eisenhower was not around to help Obama and John Kerry with any of this nuclear deal.

The subject of the referenced article about revealing names of American officials the Iranians bribed is the Obama deal with Iran, that they would pause in their making of lots of nukes to bomb us with for a total of ten years altogether. And then they could start nuking up again.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 5, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Like that’s a threat?
> Sounds more like a two-fer.
> Go for it, Iran!
> 
> Iran's Foreign Minister Threatens to Expose Western Diplomats Who Took Bribes to Create the Iran Nuclear Deal



Obammy didn't get that Martha's Vineyard coastal estate by selling books.....


----------



## JGalt (Jan 5, 2020)

toomuchtime_ said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



No doubt about that.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 5, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > let them talk the truth so American people really know who Barack scum was!
> ...


Good... We'll find all of the deep state socialist one world government traitors...


----------



## JGalt (Jan 5, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Like that’s a threat?
> ...



Joe Biden too. His son Hunter was up to his neck in bribe money.
This might get pretty good.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 5, 2020)

toomuchtime_ said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Obama, Kerry, Biden, Rice, And Clinton top the list... there are most certainly others such as Pelosi, Schumar and other congress critters as they had to approve the bad deal.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 5, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



The puzzling this is why would Iran want to expose any Democrats? Do they not understand our political system, or understand that the Democrats are their allies?

I think they're just puffing up and making ridiculous bluffs.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 5, 2020)

Circe said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Like that’s a threat?
> ...


What impeachment?


----------



## JGalt (Jan 5, 2020)

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I say...let them.... let the Mullahs expose  the past Administration in full
> ...



Why would you not want to know? Guilty conscience much?


----------



## elongobardi (Jan 5, 2020)

Watch out Obama and Biden as well as Clinton. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoursTruly (Jan 5, 2020)

Circe said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > Oh bullshit- how blind can you be? Eisenhower was a Republican and that's when this crap started-
> ...



Funny, it's now a GOP president that screwed up the deal that kept Iran from getting a nuke.  But by all means, blame Obama for it.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 5, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Thats easy.. Internal strife.. division inside the US to weaken us..  They dont know us very well.. Should we tell them to ask the Japanese how we react to crap like this?


----------



## Dick Foster (Jan 5, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Like that’s a threat?
> Sounds more like a two-fer.
> Go for it, Iran!
> 
> Iran's Foreign Minister Threatens to Expose Western Diplomats Who Took Bribes to Create the Iran Nuclear Deal



How much would it cost us to see it done?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 5, 2020)

YoursTruly said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > Gdjjr said:
> ...


Fool!

Obama gave them the money to get the bomb. We were never allowed to go in and see what they were or were not doing. SO we have not a clue if they were abiding by the agreement..  Leave it to dim wits to make a deal we could never verify... Obama and Kerry were fucking idiots!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 5, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Let's see...barry, hillary, kerry,  lynch, romney, mccain, probably miss lindsay...



Don't forget Quid pro Quo Joe!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 5, 2020)

skye said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Yes!  The people of Martha's Vineyard would love an influx of mentally ill and drug addicts to their community.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 5, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see...barry, hillary, kerry,  lynch, romney, mccain, probably miss lindsay...
> ...


What strikes me as very funny is the number of EUROPEAN OFFICIALS along with our crop of fools who took bribes.. IF they were to disclose these recipients and provide proof of payment it could blow up the UN in total..  This could be a very devastating blow to the UN in general...

Hmmmmmmm 

Give us the names....


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 5, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Congress never approved any deal!  Flunked your government class, did you?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 5, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


Back in 79/80 when they kidnapped our embassy workers they initially release the black workers hoping to generate a race war here. Fortunately Americans saw right through that. 
Nowadays democrats likely wouldn’t cooperate and would use that as an excuse to generate riots.
Right, Barry?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 5, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


They should expect it. Happens every time blacks move in.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 5, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



I had forgotten that little tid-bit... Obama gave them monies that were never appropriated by congress to give them and the courts did not authorize its return....  I wonder what justification was used for its return?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 5, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Why make a racist statement like that? Number one, it is not true, and number two is a code word for shit, which is what you just posted.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 5, 2020)

skye said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Of course, as a CRC trumpanzee you don't need any charges, any trial or any conviction.   Right?  It's crime enough that he's not an orange cultist like you.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 5, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


It was not a racist statement at all. It was a slightly sarcastic comment rooted in the empirical.
If you want to deny it with a charge of racism then you’re nothing more than dishonest.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 5, 2020)

bodecea said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



The Democrats impeached Trump without any charges.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 5, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...




OK.  That's fair!  I stand corrected and apologize.  It seems I jumped to a conclusion.


----------



## elongobardi (Jan 5, 2020)

bodecea said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



Like I said to one of the other loser libtards.    No one give a fuck what you think.  Your against America.  Your Democratic scum.   Move if you don’t like it because he will be President Trump till 2024 and this year the Demrats will lose the House.  So let’s here your whining now.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoursTruly (Jan 6, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> YoursTruly said:
> 
> 
> > Circe said:
> ...



We didn't give them money, we gave them their money we've owed them for decades. We screwed them out of money a long time ago. 
You're a fucking idiot if you believed the BS Trumps white house is saying about Iran. 

Now, since the assassination of their general, they're going to go back to trying to make a nuke.  So Trump has not only stopped all US manufacturers who were producing and exporting goods to Iran (that created jobs and profits for American companies). But has pissed off two countries, Iran and Iraq, and forced Iran to become a future nuclear threat. 

Let me guess. You're one of those Trump supporting republicrats who want the USA to force it's will on the rest of the world, regardless of how many American soldiers lives and limbs are lost. Regardless of how many enemies we create, in which our kids and grandkids will be forced to fight later on.  And for what? So you and people like you can brag about how much of a bad ass the USA is?
The Romans were bad asses at one time. So was Hitler. So was Stalin. Being a bad ass does last for ever, dude. And it's not worth the lives lost trying to stay that way.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 6, 2020)

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I say...let them.... let the Mullahs expose  the past Administration in full
> ...


You believed them when they said they weren’t cheating...


----------



## YoursTruly (Jan 6, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Like that’s a threat?
> Sounds more like a two-fer.
> Go for it, Iran!
> 
> Iran's Foreign Minister Threatens to Expose Western Diplomats Who Took Bribes to Create the Iran Nuclear Deal



Anything dealing with foreign policy, from what I understand, cannot be exposed here, without the approval of the Pentagon. The names might show up on social media, like in a tweet or a facebook post. And it might show up on a foreign new source. But won't come from an American news source. Which will quickly be either taken down or dismissed as "fake news."

There is no "freedom of the press" in this country anymore when it comes to foreign policy.


----------



## YoursTruly (Jan 6, 2020)

I seriously, SERIOUSLY, don't understand the mentality of a Trump supporters. They don't trust the government on any issues, what so ever. Foreign policy, monetary policy, taxes, or anything else. But when Trump and our intelligence, that's be proven time and time again to be liars, you buy it hook, line and sinker. 
Republicans and democrats have been lying to us for over 160 years now.  On just about ever issue. The civil war, taxes, Korea, Pearl Harbor, Vietnam, Iraq, Afghanistan, immigration, the Federal Reserve, education, Social Security, elections and just about everything else. 
Why in the hell would you think that all of a sudden, this countries government and intelligence suddenly became honest?


----------



## YoursTruly (Jan 6, 2020)

elongobardi said:


> Like I said to one of the other loser libtards.    No one give a fuck what you think.  Your against America.  Your Democratic scum.   Move if you don’t like it because he will be President Trump till 2024 and this year the Demrats will lose the House.  So let’s here your whining now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's the same thing Americans told those still loyal to the king to do, before the revolution. So we kicked your butts. But it would seem, from anti-freedom talk like you're spewing, that we missed a few. 
Here's an idea, if you don't like freedom & liberty, how about you move to a country that has none. Try some place like North Korea, where it's illegal and punishable to expose the wrong doings of their dear leader. 
Then you could rat out defectors. Heck, they may even give awards to people like you, over there.


----------



## YoursTruly (Jan 6, 2020)

BTW, here's the 2019 IAEA report, which proves that Iran was not seeking a nuclear weapon. It's the same thing in every reports since before the "deal" was made with Iran.


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 6, 2020)

YoursTruly said:


> BTW, here's the 2019 IAEA report, which proves that Iran was not seeking a nuclear weapon. It's the same thing in every reports since before the "deal" was made with Iran.


Facts, schmacts, why do you let those get in the way of a hyperbole filled superiority complex argument? Don't you know emotions are the rule of the day?


----------



## YoursTruly (Jan 6, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> YoursTruly said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, here's the 2019 IAEA report, which proves that Iran was not seeking a nuclear weapon. It's the same thing in every reports since before the "deal" was made with Iran.
> ...



I've heard the hyperbole from Fox news about Irans nuclear threat from Fox news. And I've read some of the IEA reports. Fox tells a different story than the reports.

This is one of the draw backs to having a "free press." They can spin and just outright lie about things, and get away with it scott free.
Makes me wish the news would go back to being the news, instead of "_bias_ _entertainment_."


----------



## TheParser (Jan 6, 2020)

Well, at least the Iranians admit that they DO take bribes! (I'm shocked. Absolutely shocked that such religious people as they would take bribes!)

And how delicious it would be to see the names of Western "statesmen" (and women) who offered the bribes.  Are the Iranians accepting  bribes now NOT to reveal those names?


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 6, 2020)

news
/n(y)o͞oz/
 
 Learn to pronounce 

_noun_
noun: *news*
newly received or noteworthy information, especially about recent or important events.
"I've got some good news for you"
a broadcast or published report of news.

The press has always shown a bias- in the past, prior to 24/7 coverage, "noteworthy information", was relegated to the evening news- or even prior to that it was simple printed or read for the radio- today it is strictly for spreading propaganda and getting consumers to pay for the favorite flavor of the same synthetic crap.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 6, 2020)

YoursTruly said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > YoursTruly said:
> ...


That money that was allegedly theirs was essentially a fine for *kidnapping*!
You’re spreading Marxist propaganda.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 6, 2020)

YoursTruly said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Like that’s a threat?
> ...


Fake news MSM will spread the leaked info like wildfire. But only the names that would reflect badly on trump and other non-democrats. You’re either naive or in denial.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 6, 2020)

YoursTruly said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > YoursTruly said:
> ...


It was a fine for their corrupt/criminal acts...  The court nor congress released the money thus Obama committed a criminal act in releasing it when it should have been paid to those affected and the remainder placed in the US  general fund.  none of it should have been released.  Obama's act emboldened these criminals.  damn fools!


----------



## YoursTruly (Jan 6, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> YoursTruly said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



Wrong!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YoursTruly (Jan 6, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> YoursTruly said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...




Remember when the secret prisons story broke during the W administration? The NYT had that story for 2 years before the pentagon would allow them to expose it.


----------



## YoursTruly (Jan 6, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



the money had already been appropriated decades ago. We just reneged on the deal.  We still owed them. And we got plenty in return for it. 
It created American jobs, it made Iran a legit trading partner, and they didn't bother trying to get the bomb. Plus we got some of our people back, that were being held in Irans prisons.

Trump and his supports don't think anything is a good deal, unless the other side is getting screwed.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 6, 2020)

YoursTruly said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > YoursTruly said:
> ...


Different time. MSM has absolutely no standards and their bias is no longer institutional, it’s overt. You can be sure they have leak sources in the pentagon.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 6, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Like that’s a threat?
> ...



Obama's Bitcoin account?


----------



## YoursTruly (Jan 6, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> YoursTruly said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



The same rule applies today. Nothing of importance to our national security can be posted, printed or aired without the consent of the pentagon. Who deems what _important_? The same people that lie to you about WMD's, Iranians being a threat, Gulf of Tonkin, "communist taking over," The same dayum government.


----------



## Circe (Jan 6, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> I had forgotten that little tid-bit... Obama gave them monies that were never appropriated by congress to give them and the courts did not authorize its return....  I wonder what justification was used for its return?




Lies.

And bribery. Remember all those BALED paper currency in dollars we flew to Tehran airport? People found out about that and they tried, very lamely indeed, to excuse it. Sheeeeeeesh. It was obvious it was funny money all along. And bribery.


----------



## K9Buck (Jan 6, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Well, if we can't believe the Iranian mullahs, who CAN we believe?!?!



You and Barry believed them.


----------



## Circe (Jan 6, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> It was a fine for their corrupt/criminal acts...  The court nor congress released the money thus Obama committed a criminal act in releasing it when it should have been paid to those affected and the remainder placed in the US  general fund.  none of it should have been released.  Obama's act emboldened these criminals.  damn fools!



Huh. I never bothered to work out why we were sending bailed money to Tehran airport -- it was too obvious that it was a huge bribe. For signing the agreement to postpone nukes to do "Death to America" with for a few years, till they get better at it and can store up enough enriched plutonium to make a whole lot of nukes quickly --- that's what they are doing, of course.

Sounds like the baled money deal  was worse than I realized.


----------



## K9Buck (Jan 6, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Why would you believe the Mullah's?  Because you hate Obama so much?



It's fairly established that prominent Democrats were accepting foreign money for political favors.  Sometimes that "foreign" money was American money that was sent overseas as "aid" and which found its way back to said Democrats.  And you applauded, Bob.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 6, 2020)

YoursTruly said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > YoursTruly said:
> ...


So you disagree.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 6, 2020)

YoursTruly said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Iran was still directly involved in killing American soldiers during the period Obama payed them off, as well as decades ago.They should have received nothing, regardless of whether you think we "owed" them something.


----------



## YoursTruly (Jan 6, 2020)

JGalt said:


> YoursTruly said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



Do you know what would happen to American soldiers were not in the middle east? They wouldn't be getting killed.  WHAT A CONCEPT!!!!!!! Middle easterners might be getting killed. In fact, they'd probably have a war between themselves.  And they might actually work things out when they ran out of bombs. 
But we wouldn't be getting killed. 

Would we?


----------



## JGalt (Jan 6, 2020)

YoursTruly said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > YoursTruly said:
> ...



Eventually. The World Trade Tower attack didn't happen in the Middle East, and didn't happen because we missiled some military officer over there.

Might as well give them a good excuse to be pissed at us, because "Kumbaya" doesn't work with radical Islamic shitheads.


----------



## YoursTruly (Jan 6, 2020)

JGalt said:


> YoursTruly said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



It happened because of our interventions in the middle east. Air bases on Saudi soil, to be more precise.  But that doesn't change the fact that our occupations in the ME, pisses them off, just as it pisses some dipshits here off, that middle easterners are buying up all the convenient stores and hotels. Imagine what we'd think if ME's were going door to door, kidnapping our dads and brothers, and shipping them off to prison camps, because our neighbors lied about us. (and was rewarded for doing so)

What if Iran were to put a few military bases in Canada and Mexico, close to our borders?  Or maybe one just outside of Kansas City?


----------



## JGalt (Jan 6, 2020)

YoursTruly said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > YoursTruly said:
> ...



That would never happen. We have mutual agreements with those countries who allow us military bases.

"It isn't a unilateral situation. Every U.S. base in foreign countries has a separate history or context. Most were established either to control or assist the nation they are in (Germany and Japan were occupations, England was to assist, all subsequently became matters of convenience). Or in some cases was established based on a deal to give the U.S. a regional advantage (Guantanamo Bay/various Saudi Arabian bases, etc.).

*Virtually all foreign bases today are about regional advantages and “force projection”. The U.S. has maintained a “world police” policy in one way or another since the Cold War. It is hard to police if you don't have presence. Other uses can be more defensive. It has been very beneficial to military personnel to recover in Germany after combat in the Middle East than immediately returning all the way back to the U.S. or to prepare there prior to engagement.*

America hasn't required significant foreign military assistance in regional matters since the Revolutionary War. Although foreign military allies do occasionally serve at U.S. bases, there has never been a large enough need for assistance that an entire base was warranted or accepted. Simultaneously America has never been occupied long enough since the Revolutionary War for a hostile foreign base to be established. However I'm sure there are various interesting circumstances with exchanges between the U.S. and Canada, Spanish Empire, France, and UK as borders changed, battles were fought, etc.

The overarching fact is Americans would never allow a foreign base to be established without a fight. Even for an ally. This may be seen as hypocritical considering how foreign bases are pitched (I definitely see it that way, and it was funny actually being stationed in Japan and loving it while completely disagreeing with the entire existence of the presence. Agreeing with the routine protesters but simultaneously not liking being protested.).

Since the U.S. has remained militarily powerful for over a century and most other countries have moved away from militarism, there hasn't been any question of this in practicality. In one angle America may be seen as occupying, but in another, it may be seen as subsidizing. Japan only spends 1% of its budget on military and yet has multiple fleets and air bases across its land ready to fight because of the American presence. Young Americans flushed with cash pour into local neighborhoods. Millions in contractor deals go to Japanese businesses to maintain American military equipment, etc"

https://www.quora.com/Why-does-the-...-foreign-countries-dont-have-bases-on-US-soil.


----------



## elongobardi (Jan 6, 2020)

YoursTruly said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said to one of the other loser libtards.    No one give a fuck what you think.  Your against America.  Your Democratic scum.   Move if you don’t like it because he will be President Trump till 2024 and this year the Demrats will lose the House.  So let’s here your whining now.
> ...



I’m a Republican.   I stand by the second amendment.    I have more guns then you.   The difference I understand how they work and where the problem is.   Democrats are the problem.   I’m not anti-freedom moron on.  Take your medication.    Your an idiot.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi (Jan 6, 2020)

YoursTruly said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > YoursTruly said:
> ...



Typical libtard bullshit     Another pathetic brainwashed liberal scumbag 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JGalt (Jan 6, 2020)

elongobardi said:


> YoursTruly said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Bullshit globalists seem to think all countries are equal. I hope Obama burns in hell for putting an end to the Monroe Doctrine.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 6, 2020)

K9Buck said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you believe the Mullah's?  Because you hate Obama so much?
> ...



Established where and how?  Facts please, not your normal irrational spew.


----------



## K9Buck (Jan 6, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Established where and how?  Facts please, not your normal irrational spew.



Any other time I've provided you with indisputable FACTS, you disregard them.  I'm not wasting any more time on you.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 6, 2020)

K9Buck said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Established where and how?  Facts please, not your normal irrational spew.
> ...



You don't provide facts.  You provide opinion.  You've established nothing.


----------



## YoursTruly (Jan 6, 2020)

elongobardi said:


> YoursTruly said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Really? Because that information came from W's CIA. They called it "blowback."  And it's a pretty common thing. 
Remember when the Japs attacked Pearl Harbor? That was blow back from us cutting of Japans oil supplies before we ever entered the war. 

It happens.  The next blow back, FYI, will be from killing this Iranian General. And don't be surprised if Iraq doesn't help with it.


----------



## K9Buck (Jan 6, 2020)

Coyote said:


> You don't provide facts.  You provide opinion.  You've established nothing.



I've given you facts_ countless _times, Bob.  You refute ALL of them.


----------



## K9Buck (Jan 6, 2020)

YoursTruly said:


> Remember when the Japs attacked Pearl Harbor? That was blow back from us cutting of Japans oil supplies before we ever entered the war.



Yes, we stopped selling them oil because of their imperial and murderous conquest of China.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 6, 2020)

YoursTruly said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > YoursTruly said:
> ...



You need to learn the definition of "occupation". You don't have it.


----------



## elongobardi (Jan 7, 2020)

YoursTruly said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> > YoursTruly said:
> ...



Iran and Iraq don’t have the balls.   They know they don’t have a chance.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coyote (Jan 7, 2020)

K9Buck said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > You don't provide facts.  You provide opinion.  You've established nothing.
> ...


Yes, I have refuted them. But they aren't facts.  They are largely unsubstantiated opinions.  So it is easy to refute.


----------



## K9Buck (Jan 7, 2020)

Coyote said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



You don't acknowledge facts that contradict your naive worldview.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 7, 2020)

K9Buck said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...



What facts?  Your spew doesn't equal "facts".  Your constant refrain of "horrible Dem corruption" seems to ignore the corruption on your own side.  You go on and on and on.  And then you excuse your own corruption.

You remind of me of someone....


----------



## K9Buck (Jan 7, 2020)

Coyote said:


> You remind of me of someone....



Well, at least we both love dogs, right?  At least we have that in common.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 7, 2020)

K9Buck said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > You remind of me of someone....
> ...






ya

Can't really hate someone who loves dogs.

Olive branch?


----------



## K9Buck (Jan 7, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Olive branch?



Of course.  I've always considered you one of the saner radicals around here.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 7, 2020)

K9Buck said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Olive branch?
> ...



Thank you . Now give your pup a hug!


----------

